# Batch - Datei in einer Batch - Datei aufrufen



## CrazyCat (25 Januar 2006)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe 2 Batch - Dateien die getrennt einwandfrei funktionieren.

Nur sollte die eine Batch - Datei die andere in Abhänigkeit eines Prüfergebnisses aufrufen, die Aktionen durchführen und zum aufrufenden Programm zurückkehren.

Also Batch1 ruft Batch2 auf, Batch 2 führt die Befehle aus, Batch1 wird (anschließend) fortgesetzt.

So sollte es sein.


Nur leider bekomme ich alle Variationen, je nach Art des Aufrufs.

Mit start /w /min batch2.bat werden die Befehle plötzlich nicht mehr vestanden.

Mit batch2.bat ohne abschließenden exit bleibt alles am Ende der batch2 stehen, wird exit eingegeben werden beide Dateien geschlossen.
Die Befehle der Batch2 werden ausgeführt.

Mit abschließenden exit werden die Befehle ausgeführt und anschleißend wieder beide Fenster geschlossen.

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## CrazyCat (26 Januar 2006)

Alles klar!

Problem gelöst. Offenbar konte die Batchdatei mit der Bedingung 'not' nichts anfangen, wenn man sie aus einer Batch - Datei aufgerufen hat.

Mußte nur die Logik auf den Kopf stellen.

Anstelle von if not exist läuft jetzt alles über if exist


----------



## volker (26 Januar 2006)

wenn du aus einer batch eine andere afrufst und wieder in die aufrufende batch zurückkehren willst, musst du die 2te batch mit call aufrufen.


----------

